# Baby pygmy cory's!!



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi guys!! for christmas my awesome brother got me two baby pygmy cory catfish, knowing they make good tankmates for bettas. I am very happy, but my fear was that I would suck them up in my gravel vacuum when I did water changes, as they are TINY. so, I asked my brother if he could take them in his 20g tropical community until they grow up. he said that he'd be happy to.  he doesn't use a gravel vacuum for his 20g when he does water changes because he has sand as substrate. so far they seem to be doing well, I named them Tweedledum and Tweedledee. I'll post pics when I get home. 
Bye, ~Saphira


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Aww! How tiny are they!!!? I've never seen them in real life but have been real tempted to order some on AB. Did you only get 2? 
And if you get antsy to put them in your own tank, you can always put panty hose over the grave vac, that helps prevent from sucking up betta fry so I bet it'd work for these little guys too


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

They're not even an inch long. (squeeee!)


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Oh man!
Where did he get them from?! I really want some now


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

my brother got them from my local LFS (conway tropical fish and gifts.) the owner is really nice. (and knowledgable)


----------



## Hopeseeker (Feb 6, 2012)

Ooooo, I've gotten floating plants from that place! I love that store! Only place that sells java moss from this area!


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Aw man! It's times like these I wish I still lived in WA! although i despised my time being there, theres a lot of nice fish stores, and a lot of good breeders in the PNW


----------

